# Datum richtig sortieren



## Hattrix (13. März 2007)

Hallo,


```
$sql="SELECT bezeichnung, date_format(anfang,'%d.%m.%Y') as 'Anfang', date_format(ende,'%d.%m.%Y') as 'Ende' FROM ... WHERE CURRENT_DATE<=ende ORDER BY anfang ASC";
```

Er sortiert immer nach der 1.Stelle, dennoch soll das date_format beibehalten werden.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Alex F. (13. März 2007)

guckts du hier:

Datum sortieren
bekommst du die Idee wie es richtig geht. Dafür ist die Forumsuche zu benutzen.

Grüsse bb


----------



## Hattrix (13. März 2007)

Dieses Beispiel funktioniert aber nicht!

Da gibt er mir keine Datensätze mehr aus!


----------



## Alex F. (13. März 2007)

Du solltest das ja auch nicht 1 zu 1 umsetzten sondern an deinen Fall anpassen heisst :

```
ORDER By date_format(anfang,'%d.') , date_format(anfang,'%m'),  date_format(anfang,'%Y')
```

Besser ist wenn man selbst drauf kommt dann hat man mehr davon


----------



## Gumbo (13. März 2007)

Benenn die Aliasbezeichner mal anders.


----------



## Volker72 (13. März 2007)

Probleme mit MySQL FoxPro

hay@all
habe ein Problem mit MySQL lese 1000 Datensätze aus FoxPro aus und in MySQL ein, dann mache ich ein update und bekomme 1006 Datensätze heraus 
Wenn ich aber nur 1000 Datensätze habe , kann ich doch nicht 1006 Datensätze bekommen .


----------



## Radhad (13. März 2007)

Volker72 hat gesagt.:


> Probleme mit MySQL FoxPro
> 
> hay@all
> habe ein Problem mit MySQL lese 1000 Datensätze aus FoxPro aus und in MySQL ein, dann mache ich ein update und bekomme 1006 Datensätze heraus
> Wenn ich aber nur 1000 Datensätze habe , kann ich doch nicht 1006 Datensätze bekommen .


Du solltest lieber ein eigenes Thema eröffnen  Dann kann man dir gezielter helfen!


----------

